# Best video I've seen in a long time - outside an abortion clinic



## Pergamum (Jan 8, 2016)

My hats off to the gentle but pointed response by this man in front of an abortion clinic. A great exchange!

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1009886982410649



> Mother of middle school teen drives up on abolitionist saying, "When my daughter gets pregnant, are you going to pay for the baby?"
> 
> Watch how this abolitionist responds...


----------



## Jeri Tanner (Jan 9, 2016)

Poor little girl in the car...


----------



## OPC'n (Jan 9, 2016)

Awesome vid! Maybe what the guy said to her will sink in...maybe


----------

